# tried to beat a light



## Magazine

Estoy leyendo "The Shadow of your Smile" de Mary Higgings Clark.

Aquí describe a una mujer que tiene a un matón sobre sus pasos.
Este no está nada contento ya que la opción de empujarla en la calle para que le pille un coche no es factible.

_She was a fast walker, he noticed, taking long , graceful strides ...... She never stood perched on the edge of the curb, or tried to beat a light as it was turning red. _

Lo de *beat a light* ....cuando lo hace un coche, sería saltarse el semáforo. Pero ella en realidad no se quiere saltar el semáforo _del todo _sino llegar justo para llegar antes de cambiar a rojo.

¿Alguna idea?

Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

Apurar el semáforo , creo que es lo que dice en ese contexto


----------



## Masood

It doesn't make sense to me.
The 2 extracts of sentences don't logically follow. The first part says she's a fast walker and the second part talks about her not being perched (standing) on the kerb.

What's the missing text?


----------



## Ferrol

Creo que "or" no pega . Sí , por ejemplo, "instead she tried to beat a light...."
(¿No se suele decir en plural "the lights"?)


----------



## Magazine

Masood said:


> It doesn't make sense to me.
> The 2 extracts of sentences don't logically follow. The first part says she's a fast walker and the second part talks about her not being perched (standing) on the kerb.
> 
> What's the missing text?


Hi Masood , I added the first sentence to give some context to her being a fast walker and that she was being followed by a hitman. 

I am looking for the Spanish version of "beat the light".


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> Apurar el semáforo , creo que es lo que dice en ese contexto



Buena idea 


Ferrol said:


> Creo que "or" no pega . Sí , por ejemplo, "instead she tried to beat a light...."
> (¿No se suele decir en plural "the lights"?)


En el libro es "beat a light". 
Las frases (hay varias más hablando de su rápidez y soltura) son una enumeración.


----------



## Ferrol

Magazine said:


> Hi Masood , I added the first sentence to give some context to her being a fast walker and that she was being followed by a hitman.
> 
> I am looking for the Spanish version of "beat the light".


Hola Magazine . Una búsqueda en Google de "apurar los semáforos" revela que puede ser el término que buscas


----------



## Magazine

Gracias ferrol. 

¿No habrá nada más "catchy" como en inglés?


----------



## Masood

_"She was a fast walker, he noticed, taking long , graceful strides ...... She never stood perched on the edge of the curb, or tried to beat a light as it was turning red. "

My guess is that this means she walked without having to break her stride, i.e she didn't have to stop or slow down, not at the kerb nor at any traffic lights._


----------



## Magazine

Thank you Masood, I do understand the sentence, I am looking for a clever translation into Spanish. I find the English expression very witty.


----------



## Masood

What about "no tenia que tontear con Los semaforos"?
I made that up, by the way.


----------



## Rodal

Beat a light es ganarle a la luz, cosa que el hombre quería que hiciera para empujarla.


----------



## jasminasul

colársele al semáforo ???
También me lo he inventado.

No había oído nunca apurar los semáforos, pero entendería que es pisar el acelerador cuando se pone naranja.


----------



## sarah_

¡Qué mujer! Me tiene impresionada. Le persigue un matón y encima consigue lleva el ritmo preciso para no tener que pararse en la acera a esperar ni echar a correr para que no le cierren el semáforo ¡¡Y lo mismo hasta lleva tacones!! Ya me dirá alguien cómo se consigue eso....
Bueno, a lo que voy:
Cruzar en ambar y apurar el paso antes de que cambie a rojo, pero en plan catchy. Pues muy sencillito, Mag  ¿No prefieres la combinación ganadora de la lotería o algo así? 

Se me ocurre "ganarle al semáforo" pero no resulta atractivo
¿Qué tal "Ganarle al cruce"?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo creo que el matón está enumerando diferentes razones por las que le resulta difícil cargarse a señora, por una parte anda a buen paso y por otra es precavida y nunca se queda esperando en el borde de la acera o intenta cruzar en el último minuto ( situaciones que favorecerían el empujón y que el atropello pareciera accidental).
¿Nunca se la jugaba en los semáforos?¿No intentaba batir récords en los semáforos? Meh...No se me ocurre nada mejor...


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo creo que el matón está enumerando diferentes razones por las que le resulta difícil cargarse a señora,





Se la juega ...hmmm, buena opción 



sarah_ said:


> ¡Qué mujer! Me tiene impresionada. Le persigue un matón y encima consigue lleva el ritmo preciso para no tener que pararse en la acera a esperar ni echar a correr para que no le cierren el semáforo ¡¡Y lo mismo hasta lleva tacones!! Ya me dirá alguien cómo se consigue eso



jejeje, genial 



> Cruzar en ambar y apurar el paso antes de que cambie a rojo, pero en plan catchy. Pues muy sencillito, Mag  ¿No prefieres la combinación ganadora de la lotería o algo así?



Muy inspirada, Sarita 



> Se me ocurre "ganarle al semáforo" pero no resulta atractivo
> ¿Qué tal "Ganarle al cruce"?



También


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> Yo creo que el matón está enumerando diferentes razones por las que le resulta difícil cargarse a señora, por una parte anda a buen paso y por otra es precavida y nunca se queda esperando en el borde de la acera o intenta cruzar en el último minuto


Claro, pero tarde o temprano te vas a encontrar con un cruce por narices. Y o bien tienes la suerte de que está en verde o bien tienes que esperar porque está en rojo o bien tienes que cruzar en ambar corriendo. Si ella nunca hacía las dos últimas por precaución, ¿cómo lo conseguía?    
Bueno, que no es el tema. Perdón. Me asaltó la duda existencial


----------



## Marsianitoh

sarah_ said:


> Claro, pero tarde o temprano te vas a encontrar con un cruce por narices. Y o bien tienes la suerte de que está en verde o bien tienes que esperar porque está en rojo o bien tienes que cruzar en ambar corriendo. Si ella nunca hacía las dos últimas por precaución, ¿cómo lo conseguía?
> Bueno, que no es el tema. Perdón. Me asaltó la duda existencial


Sencillo, al llegar al paso de cebra, si está rojo la señora espera tranquilamente en medio de la acera, a unos cuantos pasos del borde y cruza civilizadamente en verde ( con lo de perched on the edge of the curb, se refiere a esa gente que está casi balanceándose en la esquina de la acera para salir disparada en cuanto se pone verde, a esos con un empujoncito disimulado te los cargas fácil, te lo ponen a huevo. Si se queda más atrás, es más difícil,  primero hay que arrastrarlos al borde y empujarlos al tráfico, eso no pasa tan desapercibido, no cuela como accidente). De la misma manera, no es de las que se lanza a cruzar en ámbar o cuando se están agotando los segundos del verde, ella espera.
Cuando dice antes que era una mujer de paso ligero y firme, no significa que caminara con prisas ( más quisiera él), el matón está calibrando su forma de andar, cómo de torpe o no era. La señora andaba estupendamente y encima no corría riesgos en los semáforos,  o sea que la táctica de tirarla a la carretera se le ponía cuesta arriba al matón.
PS: ¡Que conste que yo no me he cargado a nadie todavía eh!


----------



## sarah_

Marsianitoh said:


> PS: ¡Que conste que yo no me he cargado a nadie todavía eh!


No sé, no sé 
Muchas gracias por la explicación. Me obcequé en recordar la calle Velázquez (Madrid) donde antes, si conducías a una velocidad determinada, pillabas todos sus muchos semáforos abiertos. Y empecé a imaginarme a esta mujer con un velocímetro en salva sea la parte. En fin... Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Ferrol

Magazine said:


> Gracias ferrol.
> 
> ¿No habrá nada más "catchy" como en inglés?


No lo conozco.Lo siento
Saltarse o colarse el semáforo es cruzar cuando ya está en rojo


----------



## Magazine

Masood said:


> "no tenia que tontear con Los semaforos"?



Esto no funciona, masood, parece que tenía una relación sentimental con los semáforos  



Rodal said:


> ganarle a la luz



Hola Rodal: Hmmm, si te digo la verdad, esto aquí no significa nada. ¿Lo decís así en tu tierra?



Ferrol said:


> No lo conozco.Lo siento
> Saltarse o colarse el semáforo es cruzar cuando ya está en rojo



Gracias Ferrol, eso digo, nada en español para esto, una pena. Pero ahora sabemos una expresión "catchy" en inglés, a mí me pareció muy divertida.



Marsianitoh said:


> Sencillo, al llegar al paso de cebra, si está rojo la señora espera tranquilamente en medio de la acera, a unos cuantos pasos del borde y cruza civilizadamente en verde ( con lo de perched on the edge of the curb, se refiere a esa gente que está casi balanceándose en la esquina de la acera para salir disparada en cuanto se pone verde, a esos con un empujoncito disimulado te los cargas fácil, te lo ponen a huevo. Si se queda más atrás, es más difícil,  primero hay que arrastrarlos al borde y empujarlos al tráfico, eso no pasa tan desapercibido, no cuela como accidente). De la misma manera, no es de las que se lanza a cruzar en ámbar o cuando se están agotando los segundos del verde, ella espera.
> Cuando dice antes que era una mujer de paso ligero y firme, no significa que caminara con prisas ( más quisiera él), el matón está calibrando su forma de andar, cómo de torpe o no era. La señora andaba estupendamente y encima no corría riesgos en los semáforos,  o sea que la táctica de tirarla a la carretera se le ponía cuesta arriba al matón.
> PS:* ¡Que conste que yo no me he cargado a nadie todavía eh!*



  

Eso lo dirás a todos, marsiano  
Hay que tener cuidado, ha nacido un experto  jejeje

Un abrazo a todos, un hilo muy divertido , desgraciadamente no tenemos nada "con garra" como en inglés para esta expresión. ¡Habrá que inventar!

un saludo a todos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## jasminasul

I don't know about fooling around with the traffic lights, but humping the lamp posts is not that unusual.

En fin, otra manera de decirlo es saltarse el ámbar, por si a alguien le sirve.


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> Saltarse o colarse el semáforo es cruzar cuando ya está en rojo



Just to be clear, "to beat the light" means to approach a stale green light (one that has been green for some time), and hurry into the intersection, hoping that the light doesn't turn red just as you enter.  This applies whether you are in a car or on foot.  The idea is that you are "racing" the light, trying to "beat it" by reaching the other side of the intersection before the light changes to red.

Therefore, it's not the same as running a red light (cruzar cuando ya está en rojo).


----------



## jasminasul

Yes, that would be apurar el semáforo, per Ferrol's suggestion.


----------



## Magazine

Magazine said:


> Pero ella en realidad no se quiere saltar el semáforo _del todo _sino llegar justo para llegar antes de cambiar a rojo.





gengo said:


> Just to be clear, "to beat the light" means to approach a stale green light (one that has been green for some time), and hurry into the intersection, hoping that the light doesn't turn red just as you enter.



Yes, that was it, but nobody came up with anything catchy like in English. 

Thanks everybody


----------



## Amapolas

Ganarle al semáforo. Es lo que hago yo todo el tiempo, jajá. Está en amarillo, y salgo corriendo para cruzar antes de que se ponga rojo. Así no pierdo el autobús que viene por la mano de enfrente.  
Y si me estuviera persiguiendo el asesino, sería tal vez una oportunidad de tirarme bajo un auto mientras estoy haciendo esa maniobra imprudente. Por suerte, no creo que a nadie le interese mandarme a matar.


----------



## Magazine

Amapolas said:


> Ganarle al semáforo.


Ves, nos faltas mucho, Amapolita 




sarah_ said:


> Se me ocurre "ganarle al semáforo" pero no resulta atractivo
> ¿Qué tal "Ganarle al cruce"?



Ves, Sarita ha dicho lo mismo  Y Ferrol ha sugeriod "apurar.." Pero no me parece tener esa _garra_ que tiene el inglés. 

En fin, un placer y gracias a todos


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> Ganarle al semáforo. Es lo que hago yo todo el tiempo, jajá. Está en amarillo, y salgo corriendo para cruzar antes de que se ponga rojo. Así no pierdo el autobús que viene por la mano de enfrente.
> Y si me estuviera persiguiendo el asesino, sería tal vez una oportunidad de tirarme bajo un auto mientras estoy haciendo esa maniobra imprudente. Por suerte, no creo que a nadie le interese mandarme a matar.


Hola Amapolas. Muy expresivo, y se entiende, pero nunca lo he oído.No creo que sea una expresión común por aquí


----------



## Elcanario

Quizá:
Nunca permanecía encaramada en el filo del bordillo, ni trataba de aventajar (anticiparse) a la mudable luz roja del semáforo.
Un saludo


----------



## Ballenero

Magazine, sabes bien que el idioma inglés siempre va a ganar en el campo de lo _catchy_. Para que el idioma español tenga alguna oportunidad, hay que ir a un terreno más favorable para él y este es el de la perífrasis y el circunloquio (que tampoco se trata de una competición).


..._nunca se paraba al borde de la acera ni, como si de una macabra advertencia se tratase, cruzaba cuando iba a hacer su aparición el hombrecillo rojo del semáforo._



(Alguien dirá que no es lo que dice el original; ya lo sé, solo estoy jugando).


----------



## Marsianitoh

A lo mejor " ganarle por la mano al semáforo".


----------



## sarah_

Meterle un gol por la escuadra al semáforo.
O colarle un golazo en versión corta.
No sé si se entendería, pero es muy catchy


----------

